# 2 hour rides out of Sunnyvale?



## AnyWeather (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm going to be down there and I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations? Ideally, some climbing, some flats.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoSharks! (Oct 4, 2005)

A nice ride would be to head over to Foothill Expressway going south onto Stevens Canyon, (Foothill becomes Steven Canyon), go past Stevens Creek Dam. Continue to Mt. Eden (not a bad climb), and turn left on Pierce Rd., Pierce intersects Sunnyvale/Sartoga Rd., turn left. At about 2.5 miles, turn left onto Prospect (which becomes Sterling), Left at traffic light at McClellan, right at stop sign back onto Foothill. And head back home. This is a shortish ride with good scenary, a nice climb (not too difficult), and some fast flat sections. If you want a bit more mileage, you could start your ride around Stanford, and start on Foothill Expressway (Junipero Serra at that point). Enjoy, should be a nice weekend.

Also, if you want a nice climb. Turn right onto Pierce Rd (instead of left), a good climb and then a short steep decent to Hwy 9, turn left, and go through Sarotoga Village, and turn left again at Sunnyvale/Saratoga and then to Prospect (as above).


----------



## junglejesus (Nov 20, 2005)

another one is take freemont street (depending on your starting point) to foothills then head north on foot hills. Take a left onto moody road and follow that past foothills collage, as you come around the long sweeping turn you will come to an intersection (right takes you into the collage, forward is just another side road.) you want to stay left on moody. Moody takes a nasty turn for a short super steep climb up too pagemill when you hit pagemill take a left for a long constant scenic climb up too old higway 9 (could be wrong on that highway number, but it rolls along the crest of the santa cruze mts.). At that intersection head left and continue the rolling climbs along the crest. When you reach old lahanda corner store you will have two three options. 1) take the road to the right and have a very fast fun safe decent to woodside. At the bottom there is a hard right that takes you out to portola valley road. You follow portola valley till it T's then head left to back to foothills.
2)at old la honda store head right and drop down to old la honda. You can take that allthe way to the ocean and you can head north to the halfmoon bay/sanmateo cutt across and take the long climb out and over. You would end up atthe reservoir and from there you would head south into woodside and ask one of the thousand cyclists were to go next.

sorry i am not better with the names but its b een sometime sinc I have been back,but I am moving there again next thursday WHOO WHOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Woodside Bakery...*

Head west of Fremont, right onto Foothill, which turns into Junipero Serra, left onto Arastradero, a quick left onto Page Mill then right onto Arastradero, left onto Alpine, right onto Portola, Portola splits into Portola (left) and Sandhill (right) - take Sandhill, left onto Whisky Hill, left onto Woodside/84, go a few hundred yards and the bakery is on the right. Yum. Oh, watch for cops in Woodside - they ticket cyclist. Enjoy.

It's good to stop by a bike shop and get a Krebs map.


----------

